# Cupra R vs Type R



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

well today was they day i went to see the cupra R and what a dog it was wasn't impressed anyway just round the corner was the car people now i dont like these places with all the pushy sales men/women so i was not inclined to go anyway my dad twisted my arm and im glad that i went tucked away in the corner with the hot hatches was this gem of a type R civic on a 06 plate looked really well looked after after an insurance check its only a little more to insure than the cupra R but i had dont quite alot of research on the CR and not even conciderd the type r but after a quick drive and i mean a qucik drive i think im in love but what are these like to own? im thinking of putting a deposit down on it tommorrow after phoning my insurance up.


Thnanks 

Tom


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

What didn't you like about the lcr?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I assume its an 06 its a FN2 type r? I owned an EP3 shape (01-05) and it was great to live with, reasonably economical when you didnt cane it, but the Vtec was quite addictive.

Cant comment on the LCR though, never drove or owned one :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

was it a MK1 or MK2 leon?


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

MK 1leon and EP3 civic 

the leon just didn't seem a genuine car that was what put me of it if i found the right one i think it would be a good car. the civic was also 2 years newer than the cupra


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Down to personnaly choice. Totally differnet cars mate. Turbo and non turbo. The honda's are very high reving. Find a good leon first then make your choice :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah deffo have a go in a _good_ leon.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

just have look on www.seatcupra.net on sale section You may find something nice


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

iv got a leon up for sale i will get you a pic of it


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Kane, you could get in trouble for this off the mod's


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

im after a black cupra r mate


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

depends on what you want to do with the car once you've got it, if you want to tune it the leon would be the better car, btw they are both pretty crap on fuel as well for what they are imo


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

dubber said:


> Kane, you could get in trouble for this off the mod's


wooops i didnt know i will take it off


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

tom-coupe said:


> im after a black cupra r mate


it was black about 4 month ago lol


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

To be honest, you would be better off with the EP3. A lot less things go wrong with these as long as they are looked after. The VAG car's constantly seem to suffer from coil packs, injectors, maf's and other stupid wee bits and pieces. I'd probably guess that the EP3 would be a better handling car over the LCR. I've driven a Mk1 Cupra and wasnt that impressed with it, felt heavy and steering not as responsive. Not sure if the LCR suffers from the water ingress and leak issues that plague most of the Mk1 Cupra's?

I have an FN2R, roughly 300miles to a tank, 45 litres to fill it when empty, so roughly 60 quid, thats a mix of motorway, B roads, odd Vtec blast. EP3 wouldnt be far off this.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

S2TTB said:


> To be honest, you would be better off with the EP3. A lot less things go wrong with these as long as they are looked after. The VAG car's constantly seem to suffer from coil packs, injectors, maf's and other stupid wee bits and pieces. I'd probably guess that the EP3 would be a better handling car over the LCR. I've driven a Mk1 Cupra and wasnt that impressed with it, felt heavy and steering not as responsive. Not sure if the LCR suffers from the water ingress and leak issues that plague most of the Mk1 Cupra's?
> 
> I have an FN2R, roughly 300miles to a tank, 45 litres to fill it when empty, so roughly 60 quid, thats a mix of motorway, B roads, odd Vtec blast. EP3 wouldnt be far off this.


bloody hell you must drive like my granny to get mpg like that, vag tuning and aftermarket scene is alot better than honda one as well
If you want reliable performance the yeah the honda but for everything else the lcr everyday imo, the lcr is easily tuned to 300ish hp the honda not so easily


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

msb said:


> bloody hell you must drive like my granny to get mpg like that, vag tuning and aftermarket scene is alot better than honda one as well
> If you want reliable performance the yeah the honda but for everything else the lcr everyday imo, the lcr is easily tuned to 300ish hp the honda not so easily


Can't say I do? I dont drive the car constantly pedal to the metal, on the limit at 9000rpm in Vtec though? Ie > I'm not a **** :thumb: :lol:

Depends what the OP wants out a car. Not everyone wants to have their car tuned to the hilt as 9 times out of 10 you hardly use the full power and capability of a car.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

S2TTB said:


> Can't say I do? I dont drive the car constantly pedal to the metal, on the limit at 9000rpm in Vtec though? Ie > I'm not a **** :thumb: :lol:
> 
> Depends what the OP wants out a car. Not everyone wants to have their car tuned to the hilt as 9 times out of 10 you hardly use the full power and capability of a car.


If You want "normal" car You don't ask about Cupra or Type r...

For me Leon all the way and this turbo engine... stage 1 should give You 260-270bhp


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Tom you have a lot more patience than me. If i decide i want a car, i go and buy one. I can't wait. Is that a woman thing?

You seem to have been looking for ages


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

Alzak said:


> If You want "normal" car You don't ask about Cupra or Type r...
> 
> For me Leon all the way and this turbo engine... stage 1 should give You 260-270bhp


Where was it mentioned about anyone wanting a "normal car"?

I bought a Type R as its a perfect all rounder. Will cruise the motorway, around town and easily tear up B roads.


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

S2TTB said:


> Where was it mentioned about anyone wanting a "normal car"?
> 
> I bought a Type R as its a perfect all rounder. Will cruise the motorway, around town and easily tear up B roads.


How do you find the fn2 on motorways i would like one aswell but hear they rev high and have a drone is this true or do you find it ok ? at like the 80-90mph i know its not going to be a limo but want something a bit comfy :thumb:

Cheers
Jason


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

6 gears on the Civic, so motorway is good. Definitely needs a 6th gear on mine, 5 just isn't enough the way it is geared.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

S2TTB said:


> Where was it mentioned about anyone wanting a "normal car"?
> 
> I bought a Type R as its a perfect all rounder. Will cruise the motorway, around town and easily tear up B roads.


for me type r is not a "normal" car so cupra r too (suspension,fuel economy,two door,insurance ... )

You must like it to buy one


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I was in the same predicament around 5 years ago now and after having my heart set on the LCR I opted for the CTR at the last minute. 

They are two completely different cars when it comes to driving. One is a turbo where boost comes low down in the revs whereas the CTR has to be revved hard and the magic begins at 5600 revs upto the redline. The LCR has one advantage as it can easily be chipped to produce close to 280bhp for not a lot of money. The CTR can also be chipped but not to the same extent unless you put more money towards it than for the LCR.

As for ownership, I certainly made the right choice. I had the car for just under 3 years and only changed the front tyres along with having two services carried out. The engine was bulletproof and the car was superbly built for a Jap car. Nothing squeaked or rattled and it was tightly put together. It was also quite a comfortable cruiser on the motorway (albeit extremely loud inside the cabin) and it was superb on normal roads as well although a bit bouncy on rough roads. I used to get around 270 miles to a tank in normal road driving and around 350 miles on pure motorway runs. Handling was awesome (that coming from someone who previously owned a MX5) and it was also wonderful in the snow (never let me down and almost felt like all four wheels were working at times). It actually felt like a 4 wheel drive car (and I can say that having had a Scooby straight after).

I actually regret selling it for the Scooby. The CTR was a great car and I wish I kept it a whilst longer.

The only downside was the flipping paint. Being a keen detailer, the paint was way too soft and trying to keep it swirlfree was nigh on impossible. Plus it had a zillion stonechips (the paint really chipped easily and it showed being a Nighthawk Black paintwork). That was one of the reasons I sold it (the paint being so poor).

Would I have another one? Yes, and it would be the EP3 again.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

msb said:


> the lcr is easily tuned to 300ish hp the honda not so easily


Incorrect, circa 300bhp from a K20 with a basic supercharger kit fitted and better handling out of the box (at least from the EP3).

All depends what you want.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Incorrect, circa 300bhp from a K20 with a basic supercharger kit fitted and better handling out of the box (at least from the EP3).
> 
> All depends what you want.


but a basic supercharger kit is what 3k+ vs £300 max for a remap on a cupra r
3k worth of engine tuning on a 225bhp vag engine should see way beyond 350 bhp, probably more, something a ctr can only dream of without major work


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

msb said:


> but a basic supercharger kit is what 3k+ vs £300 max for a remap on a cupra r
> 3k worth of engine tuning on a 225bhp vag engine should see way beyond 350 bhp, probably more, something a ctr can only dream of without major work


I agree


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

yes 3k can get you stage 3+ which is 380 bhp plus :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

leon all the way for the turbo rush and tuneability


----------



## Rossk1009 (Nov 28, 2011)

msb said:


> vag tuning and aftermarket scene is alot better than honda one as well


I do hope that was a joke


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Rossk1009 said:


> I do hope that was a joke


Lol you beat me too it

One thing we are missing here is what the insurance companies would say if you rang up and mentioned in passing that you've just tuned your old Seat up to 350 bhp without any LSD, brake mods, suspension, lines Just a remap. "You are no longer insured with us sir" or "that will be 3k per year sir" could be likely.

My insurance on the CW FN2 went up £80 per year just because the flashpro and Mugen muffler/Suspension/quick shift I had fitted made the car go from 212 to 220!!! Hardly a massive jump. Even announced I had a 6 line braided hose kit fitted to reign in the extra bhp.

Not to mentions if you remaped a car that wasn't designed to handle that sort of power all you would achieve is uncontrollable torque steer. What ever way you look at it to get a sorted car out of a remapped 350 LCR you would have to spend more than £300. IMHO


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

If i had the money, it would be the seat cupra r, because i have seen Dubbers one on here, and it looks amazing.

People are right, the civic tyre r, has no turbo, but its a very high revving engine, with plenty of go, specially when you supercharge them, but they cost alot of money to supercharge them, thats the only down fall.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

msb said:


> but a basic supercharger kit is what 3k+ vs £300 max for a remap on a cupra r
> 3k worth of engine tuning on a 225bhp vag engine should see way beyond 350 bhp, probably more, something a ctr can only dream of without major work


Agreed there is a price difference, however I was responding more to the ease in which it is achieved as your post implied that it was no mean feat.

Don't forget you still have to get the Seat round the corners


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd go for the type R and I'm not a massive fan of them but they're a better package than the lcr imho, the seats are cheap inside, don't handle too well standard (like most VAGs) and are plagued with the same long list of common faults as the mk4 guff.
The lcr will remap to 300ish quite easily but you'll need around £1K for decent suspension, anti roll bars and poly bushes on top of you cheap remap, the K04 turbo also runs out of puff easily at 280+ and could be doing with changing to something better like a garrett, trouble then is the internals don't last over 300bhp so you're looking another £1K minimum for forged internals.


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

jspeed2 said:


> How do you find the fn2 on motorways i would like one aswell but hear they rev high and have a drone is this true or do you find it ok ? at like the 80-90mph i know its not going to be a limo but want something a bit comfy :thumb:
> 
> Cheers
> Jason


Its actually not too bad. I bought this down near Birmingham and travelled up the M6 to Glasgow at 90ish most of the way. I will say 80 is a bit better than sitting at 90 - it is a bit louder at that speed, plus the MPG has a decent drop from what it is at 80mph. There is a bit of a drone, but nothign too bad.

Most of the noise itself seems to come from the exhaust system which has a decent "sporty" sound.

My one is a GT spec, so comes with cruise control which obviously makes the M-way runs a bit better.


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

Also, all this talk of powaaaaaaaaaaawrh...

LCR Weight 1376 kg

CTR Weight 1204 KG


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

S2TTB said:


> Also, all this talk of powaaaaaaaaaaawrh...
> 
> LCR Weight 1376 kg
> 
> CTR Weight 1204 KG


Hardly a huge difference. If you look at the BHP/Weight as well....

Civic EP3 158 BHP/tonne

Mk1 leon cupra R 168 BHP/tonne

I'd say leon, for £250 you can take it to a reputable mapping place and add an instant extra 50+ BHP without any adverse effects to the engine.

I dont think you can even buy a deccent exhaust and air filter for a type r for £250.

I do think the Civic is a great car and great fun to drive but you cant beat a turbo for tuneability.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Power isn't everything, although it helps.

Can't speak for the CTR, but my ATR is just so much fun to drive. It just does what it is told, point it into a corner and it goes where you point it, it feels like it will take a skid pan to get it to understeer and the LSD keeps the power down.

My advice would be to drive both, drive them around town, down a dual carriage way and into the country lanes for some twisties. Then see which you like best. I've not driven a LCR so i can't comment.

Oh, and if you do opt for the VAG scene, don't forget to hang a Hawaiian lei from your rear view mirror so you can look really cool


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

CM TDI said:


> Hardly a huge difference. If you look at the BHP/Weight as well....
> 
> Civic EP3 158 BHP/tonne
> 
> ...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Reliable get the Honda

Fast get the Cupra. 

you cant have both,Job done.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

msb said:


> but a basic supercharger kit is what 3k+ vs £300 max for a remap on a cupra r
> 3k worth of engine tuning on a 225bhp vag engine should see way beyond 350 bhp, probably more, something a ctr can only dream of without major work


This was what i said if some of you want to read it properly, if its power in the region of 300bhp a ctr will cost in the region of £3000, where as a leon cupra r can be in the region of 300 bhp for approx £300, whichever way you look at it thats a big difference in price per bhp gained
Assuming 3k is the budget for tuning each car, you would be able to do a properly sorted lcr with 300 bhp+, suspension sorted, brakes upgraded and probably a limited slip diff for that kind of figure, once done i would be suprised if a ctr that is essentially standard bar adding a supercharger to achieve similar power, with the 3k budget blown would be as a effective car on road point to point or on track


----------

